# Comic Collaboration anyone?



## leblanc2587 (Jun 29, 2014)

So iv been drawing for a bit and im ok i guess. Still need alot of work. But anyways, something iv always wanted to do was to create a comic with someone. I dont want to make something to long. Just want to collaborate with someone on drawing and writing things. I dont care if your skill level is less than mine (nicest way i can put it with out being vulgar) so long as you have the heart for it and want to collab and what not.


----------



## Terror-Run (Jul 6, 2014)

late reply is late - but maybe add some examples of your drawing? ^^
How many pages did you think about (for the "not to long" part)
also might be helpful if you add some ideas for the comic so you find someone with common interest. (the difference between feral/anthro/pr0n comic is pretty huge after all)
also an idea for a setting might be smart (which can be changed off course, just an idea that might draw other artist in)

Personally I would love to write/draw comics, but I am unable to write dialogue (one day I'll be able to though!), so might be interested in some practice projects.


----------



## Phiora Kempton (Aug 1, 2014)

Terror-Run said:


> late reply is late - but maybe add some examples of your drawing? ^^
> How many pages did you think about (for the "not to long" part)
> also might be helpful if you add some ideas for the comic so you find someone with common interest. (the difference between feral/anthro/pr0n comic is pretty huge after all)
> also an idea for a setting might be smart (which can be changed off course, just an idea that might draw other artist in)
> ...




Later reply is even later XD
I grabbed this thread cause I was really interested in doing a collaborative piece with someone. 
I would be very interested in doing a short collab comic. And I'm open to any style/rating/etc. As long as it's done in Sai (all I use)
check out my page here http://www.furaffinity.net/user/phiora/

I assume that leblanc is inactive now
but if I'm wrong-my bad-
Lets make a project together :3


----------



## Cekuba (Sep 30, 2014)

I have always wanted to do something like this too...


----------



## Dose (Oct 4, 2014)

This really appeals to me, too. I'm working on a full comic with someone (irl) already and, though either of us is capable of doing it solo, it's way more fun to collaborate on sequential stuff.

I'm up for doing another comic with anyone open to it.


----------

